# January Kneesworth meet



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

First of all I hope all the Kneesworth Crew had a great Christmas.

How about the 12th for the January meet?

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, Dunsbridge Turnpike, Shepreth, Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6RA. Tel:01763 260414 (Its on the A10).

For various personel reasons I have decided to take less of an active roll in the club and also the TT forum for this year at least so to this end I need someone to take over the organisation of the monthly meets, you can either discuss this on the forum and maybe put yourself forward or we can discuss it at the January meet, if someone comes forward and says that he or she would like to do it then thats fine by me but I would like to see a decision by the January meet.

I think this will be good for the Kneesworth meets as I feel that we need someone with some fresh ideas to come along and maybe introduce some 'Special' meets during the year.

I will still be around but not so that you would notice :wink:

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

First of all many thanks for organising all the meets that you have. I really hope a current enthusiastic TT owner picks this us and keeps it going. I'm glad to hear you'll still be attending and I'm sure we will actually notice you....it's something to do with the brightness of your blinking LEDS!!! :wink: 

The 12th sounds good to me.

Any objections to inviting a few A3/S3 guys who live in/around Cambridge?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'd like to echo Scotty's comments and say thanks for all the organising you've done and all the great meets I've been to  If I lived closer to the area I would gladly take on your role but not really viable as it's really too far away for me to continue your amazing level of commitment. Sorry 

Unfortunately I can't make the 12th  I'm up in London all day and no idea of return time (see - no commitment :wink: :lol: )


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Ditto to the comments on your great organisation and enthusiasm for being the Kneesworth Crew Leader - many thanks for your time and effort - you deserve a rest.

I'm not sure about the 12th - I've pretty busy at work and I've got an early start on Thursday morning, so will need lots of [smiley=zzz.gif]

I think I'm a bit far away to commit to taking over as well - plus I'd never turn up if it was raining 

Moley


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> ...Any objections to inviting a few A3/S3 guys who live in/around Cambridge?


No objections at all Paul, bring them along.

Graham


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Graham, I'll certainly try and be there, and can I echo the sentiments of many - a vote of thanks for your unstinting efforts.

I do hope someone else will pick up on this, it would be a shame for it to fizzle out through lack of someone to drive it.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Surely it's hard to take a back seat in a roadster. 

I'm sending you a PM...


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

[smiley=end.gif] wot no Graham to keep us on the straight and narrow :wink:

I can only echo everyone else's sentiments and say what a superb job you have done at keeping us all coming back for more - month after month [smiley=cheers.gif]

I should be able to make next Wednesday 

Probably best if we can cajole a local into trying to fill your boots [smiley=whip.gif]

Norman


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Graham thank you so much for all the organising you've done and for making the Kneesworth meets such a success.

As I will be in the US I will miss out on the January meet. Have a great one!


----------



## TTONAIR (Mar 12, 2003)

Looked at my Diary & unless my work rota changes I'll be there; will let u know nearer the time.

scoTTy if you come along, any chance you can bring your vag-com along, that auto-lock you install last time, stopped working a few days later, wouldn't mind clearing any faults & trying one more time ????

Ps Clive hope u can make it, would love to see your 350bhp big turbo conversion !!!!! (sounds rude somehow) :?

'D'


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I certainly plan to be at this one - thanks for picking a good date Graham! 

I also really hope we can find someone to carry on the great organisational work that Graham has done. Oooh, is that someone taking a step forward? -



NormStrm said:


> [smiley=end.gif] Probably best if we can cajole a local into trying to fill your boots [smiley=whip.gif]


Surely anyone who makes it as regularly as you do Norm is a "local" ;-)

Actually, serious note here - what we really need is a Herts / Cambs / Essex / Beds based regional rep....

Clive


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Actually, serious note here - what we really need is a Herts / Cambs / Essex / Beds based regional rep....


Agreed...

I thought we had one, though...?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I just checked the map at www.ttoc.co.uk - I don't think we do...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

TTONAIR said:


> Looked at my Diary & unless my work rota changes I'll be there; will let u know nearer the time.
> 
> scoTTy if you come along, any chance you can bring your vag-com along, that auto-lock you install last time, stopped working a few days later, wouldn't mind clearing any faults & trying one more time ????


Yep No problem. I think yours is only the third on this forum that's had this. Moley's was on and off all the time he had it and for no apparent reason. The other was TTotal who had a similar issue. It doesn't seem to be VAG-COm or the process but something on certain cars. TTotal's was done by a dealer and I don't believe they ever manager to get it to stick. :?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Moley's was on and off all the time he had it and for no apprent reason.


Yeah, had to buy a new car to sort it out  :wink:

I never managed to pin point what caused it to stop working and, more importantly, what started it going again (it may start working again of its own accord):?

Moley


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks for all the kind comments, much appreciated. What concerns me though is that no one has yet stepped forward to be the organiser for the Kneesworth meets. You don't have to be local to do this, everything is done via the forum or phone so locality should not be the problem.

I'm not prepared to see the Kneesworth meet just dwindle away after all the effort that me and Paulb put in to start it off and keep it going, so if no one steps forward then I shall keep doing it even though I may not be able to make as many of the meets that I used to do.

Anyway, it looks like another small meet this month with the normal regulars attending so I shall look forward to seeing you there on wednesday which will be the last time for a while for me. 

Graham


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Sorry guys, I'm gonna miss this one. Off to San Francisco in the morning with work.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've been spreading the word a bit on other forums so that may attract a few more participants.

At the end of the day it seems to come around to the same old thing of there's only a few people ever willing to make that little bit of extra effort.

I'll definately be there as it looks like it may be the last.


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Hi Graham, hope to be there, last job is over to Wimbledon 18.00 so time I get back it might be late but will be there.
Phill.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

The list looks like this so far:

Love_iTT
scoTTy
Moley ?
Chip_iTT ?
NormStrm
TTONAIR ?
clived
EKZ225
SBJ

Graham


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Graham

Fairly sure SBJ will be in attendance as well 

Norman


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Cheers Norm.

Graham


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Yes, I'll be there.
Simon


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Graham, you have IM mate.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

I hope to see you guys later this evening 8)

although still not in a TT [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTONAIR (Mar 12, 2003)

Graham, just to confirm, looks certain that I will be coming tonight.
One Question; what time is best to turn up ?


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

I'll try to show my face but it will probably be for only a few moments.. maybe i'll even get chance for a pint and to take some pics??


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jedi-knight83 said:


> I'll try to show my face but it will probably be for only a few moments.. maybe i'll even get chance for a pint and to take some pics??


Nice motor


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

TTONAIR said:


> Graham, just to confirm, looks certain that I will be coming tonight.
> One Question; what time is best to turn up ?


Normally meeting from 7:00 but 7:30ish seems to be normal.

I may be a bit late as I have just had a job landed on me that I can't do until 18:00. :?


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

thanks... not a TT but ScoTTy said i could come along.

i'll probably be the youngest there though so dont pick on me.

will everyone be inside? bit daunting to tell the truth not knowing anyone! :roll:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

jedi-knight83 said:


> will everyone be inside? bit daunting to tell the truth not knowing anyone! :roll:


Yep, inside this time of year! Nothing to frightened of - we're a harmless bunch really 

I can't miss this one with Graham going (although I hope we'll see him a couple of times during the year). I'll only be able to stay a little while as I've got to pick up the Bunny from work.

See you all soon.

Moley


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

An excellent turnout for a cold night, 12 of us in total which was more than I had excpected.

Norman very kindly stepped in and has now taken over as the organiser for the Kneesworth meets which means that I can now take a back seat for a while, I'm not leaving the TT scene, just taking a year or so out to concentrate on other things and will still be popping along on the occaisional meets.

Thanks for all the support over the last couple of years and happy TTing


Graham


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

hi, shame i missed this meet. but i was still busy when 7:30 rolled by,

when is the next one likely to be then?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

jedi-knight83 said:


> when is the next one likely to be then?


Hi Jedi

The next meet is 16th Feb 
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vie ... 311#401311

Norman


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi all,

Sorry for my lack of attendences to all, and thanks to Graham for his organising and look forward to Norman's great skills!

Hope to see everyone real soon.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Those there at the end know I left with a dubious amount of petrol in the tank. I took it steady on the way home (not least because of all the ice on the back roads and under the motorway bridges) and I managed to get to the Optimax pump.

The DIS said 0 with 10 miles to go.  
When I filled up I calculated that I still had 10 miles left in the tank so I don't know what I was worried about! Just as well it was icey!!


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> The DIS said 0 with 10 miles to go.


wow talking DIS in your S4  :roll: 

Graham thanks for arranging the meet  was good seeing you all, I just hope Norman does a good job from now on :wink: let me know if you need any help m8

was


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

It was all that reving for me that drank the Optimax 8)

Simon


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm gonna start charging you! You're bad for the environment! :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> I'm gonna start charging you! You're bad for the environment! :wink:


You started it by blatting passed us on the back roads of Norfolk - ah sheer music to our ears 8)


----------

